# 6 loại rau mẹ bầu cần hạn chế ăn nếu không muốn làm hại con



## vietmom (4/5/18)

*Nhiều loại rau có thể gây kích thích tử cung co bóp mạnh, dẫn đến động thai, sảy thai nên mẹ bầu không nên ăn nhiều.*
Khi mang thai, chế độ dinh dưỡng vô cùng quan trọng vì thực đơn mỗi ngày sẽ ảnh hưởng trực tiếp tới sự phát triển của thai nhi. Đặc biệt trong ba tháng đầu, nguy cơ sảy thai rất cao nên các mẹ bầu phải hết sức chú ý. Để tránh những điều đáng tiếc xảy ra, các mẹ bầu nên tránh các loại rau sau đây. 

*Mướp đắng*
Mướp đắng là loại quả rất tốt và còn được dùng như một loại thảo dược. Hàm lượng axit folic cao trong mướp đắng rất cần thiết trong thai kỳ, giúp thai nhi tránh các khiếm khuyết khi phát triển các dây thần kinh. Mướp đắng cũng giàu vitamin C giúp cơ thể mẹ tăng sức đề kháng và thải độc tố ra khỏi cơ thể. Vitamin B, các vi chất như sắt, kẽm, kali, mangan và magiê cũng giúp cơ thể mẹ khỏe mạnhvà thai nhi phát triển tốt trong suốt thai kỳ.

_

_
_Tuy nhiên nếu ăn quá nhiều mướp đắng sẽ gây nguy hiểm cho cả mẹ và bé bởi ăn quá nhiều mướp đắng sẽ gây co thắt dạ dày và tử cung. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Tuy nhiên, ăn quá nhiều mướp đắng có thể dẫn đến nguy cơ sảy thai, sinh non, đặc biệt với phụ nữ có tiền sử khó sinh, mổ đẻ hay từng đặt vòng. Thí nghiệm trên chuột sử dụng mướp đắng với liều cao sinh ra con bị dị tật. Ngoài ra, trong hạt mướp đắng có chứa vicine - chất có thể gây ngộ độc cho người dùng.

*Rau sam*
Rau sam là loại rau cỏ rất dễ trồng và dễ tìm thấy mọc hoang dại ở nhiều nơi. Loại rau nay có tính mát, thường được dùng để nấu canh chua hoặc dùng làm các loại thảo dược giải nhiệt. Tuy nhiên khi mang thai, nếu các mẹ bầu ăn nhiều rau sam có thể gây co thắt tử cung và có nguy cơ dẫn tới sảy thai.

_


Ăn rau sam có thể dẫn tới nguy cơ sảy thai. (Ảnh minh họa)_​*Ngải cứu*
Ngải cứu là loại rau có thể làm dịu các cơn đau co bắp, giúp lưu thông máu, giảm đau bụng và được sử dụng cho nhiều trường hợp phụ nữ bị sảy thai và thường xuyên bị sảy thai. Tuy nhiên một số nghiên cứu gần đây cho thấy, phụ nữ ăn ngải cứu trong 3 tháng đầu có thể làm tăng nguy cơ bị băng huyết, co thắt tử cung, dẫn đến sảy thai hoặc sinh non. Để sử dụng ngải cứu an toàn trong thai kỳ, các mẹ nên tham khảo ý kiến của bác sĩ trước khi thêm loại rau này vào thực đơn mỗi ngày.

_


Phụ nữ có tiền sử bị sảy thai, sinh non không nên ăn nhiều ngải cứu. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Rau ngót*
Rau ngót có thể gây co thắt tử cung mạnh và dễ dẫn tới sảy thai. Hàm lượng papaverin cao trong rau ngót còn gây ra nguy cơ mắc tiêu chảy. Nếu mẹ bầu có tiền sử sảy thai, sinh non, hiếm muộn nên hạn chế ăn rau ngót, đặc biệt là nước ép từ rau.

_


Ăn nhiều hơn 30g rau ngót mỗi ngày sẽ dễ dẫn tới sảy thai. (Ảnh minh họa)_​*Chùm ngây*
Chùm ngây là loại thảo dược chữa được nhiều bệnh. Trong lá và hoa chùm ngây, hàm lượng vitamin C cao gấp 7 lần so với cam, hàm lượng canxi cao gấp 4 lần trong sữa , hàm lượng vitamin A cao gấp 4 lần trong cà rốt, hàm lượng sắt ca gấp 3 lần so với cà tím và hàm lượng cali cao gấp 3 lần trong chuối.

Tuy nhiên trong chùm ngây có chứa alpha-sitosterol- thành phần có cấu trúc tương tự như estrogen có tác dụng trong việc phòng ngừa có thai. Khi bạn đang mang tha, cơ thể sẽ bài tiết nhiều progesteron khiến tử cung nhạy cảm ơn, alpha-sitosterol trong chùm ngây có thể khiến tử cung co thắt và dễ dẫn tới sảy thai.

_


Phụ nữ có thai không được ăn chùm ngây. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Rau răm*
Trong ba tháng đầu của thai kỳ bà bầu không được ăn rau răm vì loại rau này hại máu. Ăn nhiều rau răm còn khiến co thắt tử cung tức thời gây sảy thai. Vậy nên phụ nữ mang bầu không được ăn rau răm, nếu ăn với trứng vịt lộn có thể thay thế bằng lá tía tô.

_


Trong ba tháng đầu của thai kỳ bà bầu không nên ăn rau răm. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
_Nguồn: Theo Xuxu Trần (Dịch từ Mom) (Khám Phá)_​


----------

